# Need help with picking AVR



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

First time poster here and I need help to pick an AVR. 

My HDTV has 4 HDMI connections, so my DVR and DVDs are connection to the TV via HDMI and use the TV as switch. I want to connect the DVR and DVD's to AVR via optical cable for audio. My room is wired for 5.1 speakers and I have purchased the 5 speakers.

Questions:
1. Since I am using the TV as switch, are there any benefit in having an AVR with HDMI?
2. One of my DVD has upconverting capability, are there any benefit in connecting it to AVR via HDMI and have the AVR upconvert again? would that improve video quality by upconverting twice?
3. If I don't really need an AVR with HDMI, that means I can buy an older AVR. What should I look for in an older AVR (ie ProLogic2? Dolby digital etc.,)

Thanks for helpng.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello toffee and welcome to the shack. Personally, I would buy a new AVR with HDMI and use it for switching via HDMI for all sources. This is the simplest setup. However, I know there are reasons not to do that, so I'll address your question as you asked.

1: Still get a new AVR with HDMI and support for DDTHD and DTSMA. If you are anything like me, then new AVRs to get approved in the budget very often, so buy something that will be able to grow with you future uses...blu-ray for example.
2: Generally, the best video quality will be achieved with as little processing as possible. I would recommend you only upcovert once. In many cases, the TV does just as good a job if not better than the DVD or AVR. I would suggest you experiment with which of the three components does that best job with it and run with that.
3: If you really want to buy something older, pretty much anything built in the last 5 years will support DD and DTS. Just make sure it has enough digital connections for all of your sources. Mine only has 3 digital inputs, but I have 5 digital sources.....hmm looks like I didn't plan ahead well enough the last time i bought an AVR.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Matt, Using the Receiver as the heart of the system is the best way to go. I know there are times that you may only want the display on without turning on the receiver and there are ways to get around that if need be. HDMI to the receiver is a must for any of the new uncompressed audio formats to be used as they do not pass through Coaxial or optical. 
What budget do you have for a new receiver? Ideally you want to spend no less than $500


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

First, welcome to the Shack, toffee!

I also agree with what Matt said. As far as the upconverting, I think you can switch it on or off in the receiver, so it wouldn't have to be processed twice.

I also think you'll be missing the mark if you don't get an AVR with HDMI, particularly when you get a blu-ray player a year from now, and want to listen to the soundtrack in one of the new formats.

What kind of budget do you have, and have you looked at any AVRs yet? What other equipment do you have?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the club ..:wave:



toffee said:


> 1. Since I am using the TV as switch, are there any benefit in having an AVR with HDMI?


Well one benefit is less cables ...but downside, you need to always turn on your AVR to watch anything on TV ...even OTA.



> 2. One of my DVD has upconverting capability, are there any benefit in connecting it to AVR via HDMI and have the AVR upconvert again? would that improve video quality by upconverting twice?


I always hook the video source directly to TV and audio to AVR to avoid multiple conversions, but you can also set your AVR to just passthrough the video signal to TV without any conversion.



> 3. If I don't really need an AVR with HDMI, that means I can buy an older AVR. What should I look for in an older AVR (ie ProLogic2? Dolby digital etc.,)


Well is better to have an AVR with HDMI ...as posted above, if you ever get a BluRay player you'll need an HDMI connection. Id you decide on an older AVR, look for DolbyDIgital, Dolby Prologic II, DTS.

A new receiver can be had for less than $500 ...take a look at this  Onkyo 606  ...is the entry level AVR, or you can look for the older version Onkyo 605; both have what you need.


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome. 

It is really helpful having everything connected to one single unit. :T I think that the AVR selection depends on what kind of speakers do you have. So... I think Onkyo would be a perfect choise and not too expensive. (And actually I own a TX-SR605 and I'm very happy with it!! It has 1080p capability, DTSHD, TrueHD, etc.) :jump: :flex:


----------

